# Great Manchester Cycle 2015 28 June 2015



## Katherine (5 Jan 2015)

Booking open today 

28th June

Whoops, wrong place for this thread.
Sorry, @Moderators, please move it for me? Thanks


----------



## The Brewer (5 Jan 2015)

Plan on doing this again, thanks for the headsup


----------



## Twinks (6 Jan 2015)

Fancy doing this. Is it repeated 13 mile loops to make up the bigger distances?


----------



## Katherine (6 Jan 2015)

Lilmo said:


> Fancy doing this. Is it repeated 13 mile loops to make up the bigger distances?


Yes, a 13 mile loop. Have a look at their website.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Jan 2015)

Lilmo said:


> Fancy doing this. Is it repeated 13 mile loops to make up the bigger distances?


Yes two or four laps


----------



## davdandy (7 Jan 2015)

This years event has now been opened.

I did this last year and it was great fun.Being able to ride through Manc center with no worries about traffic and lights stopping you ever ten feet.

http://www.greatrun.org/great-manchester-cycle


----------



## SamR (7 Jan 2015)

Seriously considering signing up. What's it like in terms of crowding, as since it's just multiple laps of one route, are there likely to be lots of less experienced cyclists (E.G young children) who might swerve and have me off? I've been in events before where that's been the case, unfortunately.
The least I want to happen would be someone have me off and damage my bike


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2015)

SamR said:


> Seriously considering signing up. What's it like in terms of crowding, as since it's just multiple laps of one route, are there likely to be lots of less experienced cyclists (E.G young children) who might swerve and have me off? I've been in events before where that's been the case, unfortunately.
> The least I want to happen would be someone have me off and damage my bike


Check out the website. All under 8's only allowed in the 13 miler, which is when most of the families and youngsters ride. I've only seen a very few children in the 26 mile. Different start times for each distance. There's always a few people who swerve unexpectedly but there's plenty of room after the first few miles as everyone finds their pace. If you do the 52 there's mostly very experienced riders anyway. 
I'm looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2015)

I started a similar thread in the wrong place and didn't know how to move it


----------



## Twinks (8 Jan 2015)

Ah there you are. was looking for this thread


----------



## SamR (8 Jan 2015)

Katherine said:


> Check out the website. All under 8's only allowed in the 13 miler, which is when most of the families and youngsters ride. I've only seen a very few children in the 26 mile. Different start times for each distance. There's always a few people who swerve unexpectedly but there's plenty of room after the first few miles as everyone finds their pace. If you do the 52 there's mostly very experienced riders anyway.
> I'm looking forward to doing it again.


Yeah, I'd be looking to do the 52 miler. As long as the start times are slightly different, there shouldn't be a problem.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## davdandy (8 Jan 2015)

If you do the 52 you will find that only the experienced cyclist will be there,for the younger ones the 26 and 13 mile rides are later.I think the 52 starts at 8am like last year,then 11 ish for the 26 and i think the 13 starts at 2pm.So don't worry about the little ones being in your way because will wont be there at the 52.Hope that helps.


----------



## SamR (9 Jan 2015)

davdandy said:


> If you do the 52 you will find that only the experienced cyclist will be there,for the younger ones the 26 and 13 mile rides are later.I think the 52 starts at 8am like last year,then 11 ish for the 26 and i think the 13 starts at 2pm.So don't worry about the little ones being in your way because will wont be there at the 52.Hope that helps.


Sounds good. Thanks. I see myself as pretty experienced, been cycling for most of my life, and ridden in groups a few times before.


----------



## Booyaa (9 Jan 2015)

If entry is still open when I get paid I will go for the 26 mile option I think. Fingers crossed there will still be spaces.


----------



## davdandy (10 Jan 2015)

You have plenty time i think.It will only really fill up in the couple of months before the event.Right now you will be fine,even a few weeks should be ok if money needs to be sought.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Jan 2015)

The Brewer said:


> Plan on doing this again, thanks for the headsup


+1 missed it last year, will try my best to be on it this time.


----------



## Katherine (26 Jan 2015)

JC4LAB said:


> Manchester do two city centre bike days..This one costs £22- £30.and skyride which is free..Never done thje Great Manchester but the skyride is one for family with lots of kamakee kids that wander off line..so anyone wanting to build up speed cant ..For the pacier rider the Manchester is the better option.with protected lane for the faster rider I would assume.....


No protected lane but different start times for each distance. See the website.


----------



## DCLane (26 Jan 2015)

If you're riding just be careful of the loonies; I ended up on the tarmac due to someone thinking he could lead the front of a group at speed on the 52-miler, only to find out he couldn't, hit a bollard and took several of us out.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2015)

In my experience the best tactic is to arrive early, be in the front of start queue and then content yourself with riding at your own pace for the first few miles. After this the ride settles down and one can easily find a small group to ride with.

Watch out for the boy racers who pass close and/or pull across your line without warning. They haven't a clue.

In 2013 a large peloton fronted by a local club formed up and rode through at high speed. It was pretty antisocial in my view and not what the day is about.

Having said that it's great fun just watch out for the idiots with no respect for others. Sadly many sportives have those!


----------



## SteCenturion (27 Jan 2015)

davdandy said:


> You have plenty time i think.It will only really fill up in the couple of months before the event.Right now you will be fine,even a few weeks should be ok if money needs to be sought.


Are you doing this with LeighRevolution Dave ?

If so which distance ?

Missed it last year & was working in the Capital that day (Manchester not the Village of London) & was so fed up seeing hundreds of cyclist while grafting.


----------



## davdandy (28 Jan 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Are you doing this with LeighRevolution Dave ?
> 
> If so which distance ?
> 
> Missed it last year & was working in the Capital that day (Manchester not the Village of London) & was so fed up seeing hundreds of cyclist while grafting.



We will be going yes.Not sure how many though.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (30 Jan 2015)

I did the 52mile ride in 2013 and it was not a great experience. People cutting across the front of you and not holding a line into corners. I will not be doing it again, especially as there are so many better routes to ride locally that are free.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (21 May 2015)

I'm signed up to do the 26 mile course. Pick my bike up on Sunday 24th. I was really tempted to do the 52 miles, but after recently having a compound fracture of both radius and ulna (been out of a cast for around 8 weeks) and is still held together with titanium plates. I'm unsure how long I will last.

Is anybody else doing the 26 mile course?


----------



## Katherine (21 May 2015)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I'm signed up to do the 26 mile course. Pick my bike up on Sunday 24th. I was really tempted to do the 52 miles, but after recently having a compound fracture of both radius and ulna (been out of a cast for around 8 weeks) and is still held together with titanium plates. I'm unsure how long I will last.
> 
> Is anybody else doing the 26 mile course?



Me. 
I couldn't keep up a high enough average speed for 52 miles and twice around the same course is plenty.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (21 May 2015)

I could probably do 52 miles at the average for the 26 miles. But I could probably do the 52 mile average speed for the 26 miles. But not both


----------



## Katherine (21 May 2015)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I could probably do 52 miles at the average for the 26 miles. But I could probably do the 52 mile average speed for the 26 miles. But not both



Same here and faster is more fun.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (21 May 2015)

If my arm doesn't give up, I'm tempted on doing the Manchester - Blackpool the month after.


----------



## clid61 (23 May 2015)

ooo manchester to blackpool is littered with complete dickheads! Never seen such a bunch of goons in my life ! Pot bellied lycra baboons thinking theyre the bollocks ! RLJ ing and generally being kings o f the road !!!!


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (23 May 2015)

One to avoid then?


----------



## SteCenturion (29 May 2015)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I'm signed up to do the 26 mile course. Pick my bike up on Sunday 24th. I was really tempted to do the 52 miles, but after recently having a compound fracture of both radius and ulna (been out of a cast for around 8 weeks) and is still held together with titanium plates. I'm unsure how long I will last.
> 
> Is anybody else doing the 26 mile course?


I am not currently signed up, contemplating the 52 but might go for 26.

What's the average speed required for 52 ?

& I spy with my beady eye, a Saints shirt @PhilDawson8270


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (29 May 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> I am not currently signed up, contemplating the 52 but might go for 26.
> 
> What's the average speed required for 52 ?
> 
> & I spy with my beady eye, a Saints shirt @PhilDawson8270


You do indeed  judging by your name, I'm guessing Leigh?

52 average is 15mph


----------



## SteCenturion (8 Jun 2015)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> You do indeed  judging by your name, I'm guessing Leigh?
> 
> 52 average is 15mph


Signed up for the 26 @PhilDawson8270 

& the Mighty Leigh Centurions lost away at London Broncos yesterday, their 1st defeat for 1 year & 1 day since Leeds Rhinos away in the Challenge Cup on the 6th June 2014.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (8 Jun 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Signed up for the 26 @PhilDawson8270
> 
> & the Mighty Leigh Centurions lost away at London Broncos yesterday, their 1st defeat for 1 year & 1 day since Leeds Rhinos away in the Challenge Cup on the 6th June 2014.



That's what Higham does for you!


----------



## SteCenturion (18 Jun 2015)

If anyone wants to meet up for a pre ride coffee/tea before the 26 mile ride I am open to offers, ideas.

I know a quiet little courtyard in Piccadilly, not much foot traffic & only a short cycle to the start.

It has a car park underneath & I might even be able to access secure caged bike compound for bikes if needed as space is rented by my work.


----------



## Katherine (27 Jun 2015)

So, who's doing the 26 miler tomorrow? 

My husband is dropping me and my bike off at the Ethiad stadium at about half past ten, which will give me enough time to watch some of the 52 milers for a few minutes as they pass on their laps, look at the stands, soak up the atmosphere, have a last minute comfort break, eat a snack and hopefully get a good position in the line up to start when they open the assembly at 11.15.

Does anyone want to meet up? It would be nice to have someone to chat to while we wait, though I usually chat to anyone who's around anyway, there are lot of people who start together in groups. 

I'm really hoping to beat 1hour 30 minutes but that will depend on my wrist and elbow a bit. In 2014 I did 1 hour 36 minutes but it was a lovely day with no wind. Last year I was slower because I had a puncture.


----------



## Katherine (27 Jun 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> If anyone wants to meet up for a pre ride coffee/tea before the 26 mile ride I am open to offers, ideas.
> 
> I know a quiet little courtyard in Piccadilly, not much foot traffic & only a short cycle to the start.
> 
> It has a car park underneath & I might even be able to access secure caged bike compound for bikes if needed as space is rented by my work.



Thanks, it's not really practical for me to go somewhere else first. We'll have to drive the long way round because of the closed roads. 
Happy to meet up at the venue.


----------



## Freds Dad (27 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> So, who's doing the 26 miler tomorrow?
> 
> My husband is dropping me and my bike off at the Ethiad stadium at about half past ten, which will give me enough time to watch some of the 52 milers for a few minutes as they pass on their laps, look at the stands, soak up the atmosphere, have a last minute comfort break, eat a snack and hopefully get a good position in the line up to start when they open the assembly at 11.15.
> 
> ...



I'm happy to meet up pre ride but haven't given a thought to how long it will take me to do 26 miles as I'm unsure of how busy it will be and if I will get held up by the volume of riders.
I have a BC membership so will be going to the BC meeting point before ths start big happy to meet for a chat before. I'm planning to use the car park near the stadium but what happens after you have parked up. Does everyone wander pond in their cycling shoes with their bikes?


----------



## Katherine (27 Jun 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> I'm happy to meet up pre ride but haven't given a thought to how long it will take me to do 26 miles as I'm unsure of how busy it will be and if I will get held up by the volume of riders.
> I have a BC membership so will be going to the BC meeting point before ths start big happy to meet for a chat before. I'm planning to use the car park near the stadium but what happens after you have parked up. Does everyone wander pond in their cycling shoes with their bikes?



Yes, that's about it. You could take some different shoes I suppose and then check them in, in a bag with your luggage label. 

I will put my D lock in a bag and check it in. 

The BC starters always get away fast they'll be no one in the way on their first lap. I don't like it when people ride in packs, it's not really safe and they expect people to get out of their way. Much easier on your own. It spreads out after the first couple of miles. 

Good luck tomorrow. What time do you think you'll arrive?


----------



## Freds Dad (27 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the info about BC starters and the tip of changing footwear. I don't have a D lock for my bike so will have to push it round with me.
I'm planning to leave home about 9:15 to get there for around 10ish. We can meet up for a chat if you like.


----------



## Katherine (27 Jun 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> Thanks for the info about BC starters and the tip of changing footwear. I don't have a D lock for my bike so will have to push it round with me.
> I'm planning to leave home about 9:15 to get there for around 10ish. We can meet up for a chat if you like.


Great. 
Shall I pm you when I get there?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (28 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/334746995/

Done! 1hr 38mins


----------



## Katherine (28 Jun 2015)

Me too! 01:38:49
WIND!


----------



## potsy (28 Jun 2015)

clid61 said:


> ooo manchester to blackpool is littered with complete dickheads! Never seen such a bunch of goons in my life ! Pot bellied lycra baboons thinking theyre the bollocks ! RLJ ing and generally being kings o f the road !!!!


Ah so you've met @I like Skol then?


----------



## Freds Dad (28 Jun 2015)

Done. Just a bit breezy. Garmin said 1:42 but where do I find official times?

Nice to meet @Katherine and have a chat.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (28 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> Me too! 01:38:49
> WIND!



I used strava flybys, I was only down the road from you all the way.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (28 Jun 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> Done. Just a bit breezy. Garmin said 1:42 but where do I find official times?
> 
> Nice to meet @Katherine and have a chat.


http://www.greatrun.org/great-manchester-cycle/results


----------



## Katherine (28 Jun 2015)

On further investigation, I came second in age and gender!!!!!!


----------



## Katherine (28 Jun 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> Done. Just a bit breezy. Garmin said 1:42 but where do I find official times?
> 
> Nice to meet @Katherine and have a chat.


Yes, it was lovely to meet another CCer, well done @Freds Dad


----------



## Katherine (28 Jun 2015)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I used strava flybys, I was only down the road from you all the way.


Wow! 
Well done.


----------



## Freds Dad (28 Jun 2015)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> http://www.greatrun.org/great-manchester-cycle/results



Thanks

Official time 1:47 which included a quick comfort break.

Happy with that.


----------



## davdandy (28 Jun 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> Done. Just a bit breezy. Garmin said 1:42 but where do I find official times?
> 
> Nice to meet @Katherine and have a chat.



http://www.greatrun.org/great-manchester-cycle/results

Just open the box for which ride you did.13,26 or 52.And your id number.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (28 Jun 2015)

Anybody have any information about the riders, or the cause of the crash on the 2nd lap? Top of Mancunian Way?


----------



## Katherine (29 Jun 2015)

I heard a policeman say into his radio, as I passed after the ambulances had left, that there had been a cardiac arrest. Hope whoever it was recovered.


----------



## SteCenturion (29 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> I heard a policeman say into his radio, as I passed after the ambulances had left, that there had been a cardiac arrest. Hope whoever it was recovered.


We all moved over for Police & Paramedic bikes flying up onto the flyover...

Unfortunately the guy looked in a really bad way & had someone on his chest giving compressions...

I hope he was o.k too.


----------



## SteCenturion (29 Jun 2015)

Sorry Phil/Katherine, didn't visit the forum after Friday.

I had an eventful event.

Haven't checked my time yet but think somewhere around 2 hours, got a Garmin but didn't take it.

Had issues with the bike, had a terrible rattle develop & was very uncomfortable.
When I stopped 2nd time at the feed station Old Trafford, the heavens opened & I discovered my saddle had come loose on the rails & shifted a lot.

Now I have terrible saddle sore.

Added to this, a truck near wiped me out on the M61 going there & a near miss with a non event cyclist who jumped off the pavement into my path *he did apologise & no harm done*.

Glad you all had a good ride.

Steve.


----------



## Katherine (29 Jun 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Sorry Phil/Katherine, didn't visit the forum after Friday.
> 
> I had an eventful event.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I should have posted earlier in the week. 
Sorry to hear that Steve, that's bad luck. 
Hope you heal quickly. 
Next year?


----------



## Freds Dad (29 Jun 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> We all moved over for Police & Paramedic bikes flying up onto the flyover...
> 
> Unfortunately the guy looked in a really bad way & had someone on his chest giving compressions...
> 
> I hope he was o.k too.



There is a message on the organisers Facebook page saying the cyclist involved is in hospital and was kept in overnight.


----------



## SteCenturion (29 Jun 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Haven't checked my time yet but think somewhere around 2 hours
> 
> Steve.


Wow, so I said about 2hrs...


Official time 1hr 59.58
Position 1001

Not too dischuffed considering the mechanical & discomfort + a fairly lengthy stop on the 2nd lap.

Beat that next time.

Quite funny at the end, a guy on a hybrid/flat bar saw me go past about 200 yards from the line, I heard him say "right" & next thing he came sprinting past, I think he wanted a race but I just couldn't be bothered.

Anyway the assembled crowd found it amusing, which it was & he got position 1000.


----------



## Freds Dad (30 Jun 2015)

Photos of Your ride on Sunday now online.

http://www.greatrun.org/great-manchester-cycle/photos


----------

